# Vizsla Sick After Bording



## Cyrus (Apr 2, 2019)

Hi, I was away for three days and had my dog Cyrus borded for three days. He has stayed there before and it is a small, nice farm where they only take 5-10 dogs. When he came home, he was:
- Shaking, wimpering, struggled to walk, at first I though he had a hip or leg injury as he was falling over
- Lame, lethargic and just wanted to lay down in grass
- was a bit wet - they must have washed him as they said there was diarrhea in his bed (he has never messed a bed)
- was warm and had a slight temperature
- has bad diarrhea, yellow/orange with some blood in it
- took him to vet - they checked him, gave him a anti inflammatory and did bloods but all seemed ok
- have been giving him boiled rice with boiled chicken
- 24 hours later he is eating, still lethargic and still has diarrea with a little blood in it 
- Has improved a little, eats but goes through him, has little energy
Cyrus is 3, fully inoculated, upto date worm and tick treatments, normally a very highly spirited V, he gets walked/run upto 2 hours a day and has never been sick before. Any ideas please


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm guessing they did a stool sample to rule out Giardia. My other worry would be a blockage. Poor baby, I hope he gets to feeling better.


----------

